# Kuala Lumpur Brothers



## Bro. Clayton (Dec 18, 2016)

Any brothers here living in Kuala Lumpur?  The family and I are soon to move there for a couple of years and I would love to visit/participate in a local lodge during our stay.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 18, 2016)

You find vibrant Freemasonry in KL, but a lot of Freemasons in Malaysia are keeping a lower profile since Fundamentalist Demonstrations against them. Our WM of last year was there and was very well recieved, but he reported local Freemasons were concerned, and that was before the demos this year in Feb

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2016/02/freemasonry-protested-in-malaysia.html
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2016/02/malaysia-how-muslims-came-to-fear.html

Not sure where it is at now... and I'm responded because I cannot recall seeing a Malaysian Freemason on this board...


----------



## Bro. Clayton (Dec 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> You find vibrant Freemasonry in KL, but a lot of Freemasons in Malaysia are keeping a lower profile since Fundamentalist Demonstrations against them. Our WM of last year was there and was very well recieved, but he reported local Freemasons were concerned, and that was before the demos this year in Feb
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2016/02/freemasonry-protested-in-malaysia.html
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2016/02/malaysia-how-muslims-came-to-fear.html
> ...



Bro Bloke,

Thank you for bringing this to my attention as I was completely unaware.  I suppose I should wait until I arrive to get a good sense of which way the wind is blowing before deciding how openly involved I will want to be.


----------



## Gopalakrisnan (Apr 11, 2018)

i am searching member to introduce near Petaling Jaya Malaysia area.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 11, 2018)

Freemasonry has been ILLEGAL since 1961 when Suharto closed all the freemason lodges - probably not a good idea to even discuss the subject


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 11, 2018)

In Malaysia that is


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> In Malaysia that is
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app



Freemasonry is not illegal in Malaysia. Suharto was a leader in Indonesia - a different country...


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Freemasonry is not illegal in Malaysia. Suharto was a leader in Indonesia - a different country...



Got the two mixed up - should know better since I know people from both Indonesia and Malaysia


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tombean (May 28, 2018)

Hello my  brothers 
I have contacted the masonic lodge
 near me in Malaysia and the conditions for joining are to be offered by two brothers to recommended me Can I find any Malaysian Mason brothers help me here


----------



## hfmm97 (May 28, 2018)

Tombean said:


> Hello my  brothers
> I have contacted the masonic lodge
> near me in Malaysia and the conditions for joining are to be offered by two brothers to recommended me Can I find any Malaysian Mason brothers help me here



These two brothers would have to know you personally and for some time. Good luck!



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Tombean (May 28, 2018)

نعم بالتأكيد أنا في ماليزيا طوال الوقت


----------



## Tombean (May 28, 2018)

Yes sure I'm in Malaysia all the time


----------



## El Franco (Nov 4, 2018)

i am interested to become a Mason in Kuala Lumpur, any member here? i can contribute since i am an  architect.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 5, 2018)

El Franco said:


> i am interested to become a Mason in Kuala Lumpur, any member here? i can contribute since i am an  architect.



Numerous Muslim majority population countries ban Freemasonry.  Indonesia does not appear to be an exception - https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges

We teach our members to act to a higher level of morality than the general population. Thus banning us is a moral failing. I pray for the moral reformation of the leadership in your country.

We teach our members to be loyal members of the societies we are in and to obey the laws. The only way you could become a Mason is to permanently leave. I suggest that you stay and you push for laws that support groups that teach morality. Please don't push so hard as to put yourself in danger. Just push at a safe level whatever that is. And please join me in praying for the moral reformation of your country's leadership.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 5, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Numerous Muslim majority population countries ban Freemasonry.  Indonesia does not appear to be an exception - https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges
> 
> We teach our members to act to a higher level of morality than the general population. Thus banning us is a moral failing. I pray for the moral reformation of the leadership in your country.
> 
> We teach our members to be loyal members of the societies we are in and to obey the laws. The only way you could become a Mason is to permanently leave. I suggest that you stay and you push for laws that support groups that teach morality. Please don't push so hard as to put yourself in danger. Just push at a safe level whatever that is. And please join me in praying for the moral reformation of your country's leadership.


KL is in Malyasia not Indonesia Bro Doug... I am starting to think all those youtube vids where they ask Americans questions like. what is the capital of the UK and they say England are true ! 

Freemasonry can be very closed in Malaysia due to recent protests and threats from Extremists...  so it might be hard to find a lodge...  but keep trying and asking around - esp around any ex-pat friends - you might find a Freemason...


----------



## El Franco (Nov 6, 2018)

Seems like zero chance for me to be a Mason


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2018)

El Franco said:


> Seems like zero chance for me to be a Mason


Write to them saying why you want to join - even if you address it to the street address of the building..


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 6, 2018)

El Franco said:


> Seems like zero chance for me to be a Mason


I would be surprised for someone who is actually serious about joining to give up before even actually attempting to join. You should know that it is not possible to join on-line, the most that you could achieve would be first contact.

Both the Grand Lodges of England and Scotland have District Grand Lodges operating in Kuala Lumpur, it is a simple matter to write a letter of self- introduction to one or both explaining why you wish to join a Lodge and see what the response is.


----------



## El Franco (Nov 6, 2018)

Perhaps brothers from Kuala Lumpur can guide me and share the address where should i write or make a visit.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2018)

El Franco said:


> Perhaps brothers from Kuala Lumpur can guide me and share the address where should i write or make a visit.


You have to be willing to look, to search, to become a Mason. It is a matter of a few seconds to find the information you need online.

http://dglea.net/

*District Grand Secretary*
Ahmalu R. Rajagopal

*Postal Address*
Read Masonic Centre
1 Jalan 3/155
Bukit OUG
Kuala Lumpur
58200

*Tel:* [60] (0)3 7773 1287/84


----------



## Bloke (Nov 6, 2018)

Brother JC said:


> You have to be willing to look, to search, to become a Mason. It is a matter of a few seconds to find the information you need online.
> 
> http://dglea.net/
> 
> ...


It always amazes me that someone can use google to find us, then sign up to a forum and post asking for contact information we then find in google.

Thanks Bro JC


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 6, 2018)

I’m a big fan of lmgtfy, but wasn’t feeling horribly snarky today.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 6, 2018)

El Franco said:


> Perhaps brothers from Kuala Lumpur can guide me and share the address where should i write or make a visit.


You see this always surprises me, people can find Masonic resources from across the World but not in their own country, it always makes me feel the need to be cautious.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 7, 2018)

Bloke said:


> It always amazes me that someone can use google to find us, then sign up to a forum and post asking for contact information we then find in google.



A lot of what I find on line is bogus. We act as a bogosity filter. I'm okay with that.

I particularly like how earlier in this thread I didn't look up geography so I posted irrelevant statements.  The irony of it it has bits of rust dropped off me like dandruff.


----------



## Adam Salahudin (Dec 7, 2019)

Hye, im sorry for asking..how can i register mason? Im from malaysia. Im want be a member.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 8, 2019)

Adam Salahudin said:


> Hye, im sorry for asking..how can i register mason? Im from malaysia. Im want be a member.


Seek out Freemasons in Malaysia


----------

